# Sticky  Mating unwilling birds



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Occassionaly fanciers need to pair up unwilling birds, most of them put them in a cage together, which in turn results in fighting and injuries. 

Vriends' and Erskine's "Pigeons" describe about a breeder box or pairing cage in these situations.

"This box is a divided, double-sized cage with plywood, plexiglas and wire mesh dividers that can be removed one at a time.

The prospective mates are placed one on each side of the box with feed and water and the plywood divider, so they can hear but not see each other. After a few days the plywood divider is removed, leaving the Plexiglas divider, so they can see but not touch each other. The birds will show a desire to get at each other but keep them apart. After a few days, the plexiglas divider is removed, leaving the wire mesh divider in place. They can see and touch each other at this point. After three to four days, the wire mesh divider is removed. The pair should almost "attack" each other, after which they can be put into their nestbox"

Ofcourse this works when one is male and the other is female


----------

